# Promo "Gana un LG infinia 3d" ¿por qué en Argentina no?



## moverar (Oct 6, 2010)

Días atrás colgué en mi página tecnológica una serie de novedades entre las que destaqué las características del LG infinia 3D...
Curiosamente al día siguiente recibí un mail con la promo que aparece en el enlace siguiente...  

http://demo.h2center.com/am/view_mail.asp?id_entity=8101856&dominio=7535301&id_contacto=8100325&client=PARTNERSX

Me pareció interesante... y tuve ganas de participar.... Pero ¡HO! ¡sorpresa!, la promo era para Chile... y yo soy de Agentina...

Investigando un poco en la Web, no encontre promo similar para nuestro pais, solo en chile y perù, ¿que onda con LG? ¿Por què no hay promo para nosotros?  ¿o ya paso?


----------

